# Resort Property Management



## MHOP1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hope this is the correct form for such information. If not please can someone direct me. Received a call from Resort Property Management. They wish to manage the time share that I own. They say that it will not interfere with my annual time. They claim that they use the getaways that I have by being a platinum member with II. Need some advice. I have not accepted as of this posting.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 10, 2014)

Rule of thumb is never to trust anyone that calls you. If they can afford to pay telemarketers, they're going to be using your money to pay them.


----------



## MHOP1 (Oct 10, 2014)

artringwald said:


> Rule of thumb is never to trust anyone that calls you. If they can afford to pay telemarketers, they're going to be using your money to pay them.


Thank you!


----------



## macko420 (Jan 20, 2015)

This company is bothering me currently.  Told him no but insisted on arranging a followup call.  He was also supposed to email the info - he didn't!  Had the nerve  to ask me for my Visa/MC number!  Really??  Of course, I didn't agree to anything but I have to say, he gave me all kinds of contact info and addresses, etc.  It almost sounded legit but I know better!


----------



## theo (Jan 21, 2015)

macko420 said:


> This company is bothering me currently.  Told him no but insisted on arranging a followup call.  He was also supposed to email the info - he didn't!  Had the nerve  to ask me for my Visa/MC number!  Really??  Of course, I didn't agree to anything but I have to say, he gave me all kinds of contact info and addresses, etc.  *It almost sounded legit but I know better!*



Good for you! 
I love this kind of report, unlike those stating "I gave this outfit my credit card info today because they sounded pretty good on the phone --- what do you think?"


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2015)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_company_legitimate.html


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 21, 2015)

macko420 said:


> This company is bothering me currently.  Told him no but insisted on arranging a followup call.  He was also supposed to email the info - he didn't!  Had the nerve  to ask me for my Visa/MC number!  Really??  Of course, I didn't agree to anything but I have to say, he gave me all kinds of contact info and addresses, etc.  It almost sounded legit but I know better!



Please Hang up on this person and never give your e-mail address or cell phone number to a telemarketer again..


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2015)

macko420 said:


> This company is bothering me currently.  Told him no but insisted on arranging a followup call.  He was also supposed to email the info - he didn't!  Had the nerve  to ask me for my Visa/MC number!  Really??  Of course, I didn't agree to anything but I have to say, he gave me all kinds of contact info and addresses, etc.  It almost sounded legit but I know better!



They can only bother you - if you CHOOSE to be bothered.  Don't you have an answering machine?


----------



## macko420 (Jan 21, 2015)

I only spoke with him at all because he called my husband twice.  My husband has a severe hearing loss and the name they are using, Resorts Management (or whatever it was) is deceptively close to the management co name that Tahiti Villiage uses.  Therefore I thought that it might ACTUALLY be something to do with my TS.  Typically, if caught of guard I tell them to put me on their Do Not Call list and then threaten to turn them in if they violate that


----------



## macko420 (Jan 21, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_company_legitimate.html



Thanks for the ref Brian


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 21, 2015)

macko420 said:


> Typically, if caught of guard I tell them to put me on their Do Not Call list and then threaten to turn them in if they violate that



I guess it doesn't hurt to tell them that.  The problem is that they rarely, if ever, comply with such requests.  What can be done to them?  Many times they will just shut down and resurface under a new name with a new phone number.  Then, they hit all their previous victims again.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 21, 2015)

Looked at the website which was created less than a year ago.  This is a typical scam listing "company".  My guess is that they lie about your timeshare's worth to justify you paying them big bucks to "advertise" on their crappy, hard to navigate website.  I just saw "Hilton Elara" for sale on their website for only $147,000.


----------



## macko420 (Jan 21, 2015)

So who would be behind this?

http://www.onlinebusinessbureau.com/Companyrating.cfm?Site=1&Company_ID=1843497


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 22, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> They can only bother you - if you CHOOSE to be bothered. Don't you have an answering machine?



 I used to let any call from 407 area code go to voicemail, with the home improvement scams any call unrecognized goes to voicemail, rarely if never do they leave a message.


----------



## hrlecl (Jan 27, 2015)

macko420 said:


> This company is bothering me currently.  Told him no but insisted on arranging a followup call.  He was also supposed to email the info - he didn't!  Had the nerve  to ask me for my Visa/MC number!  Really??  Of course, I didn't agree to anything but I have to say, he gave me all kinds of contact info and addresses, etc.  It almost sounded legit but I know better!





macko420 said:


> So who would be behind this?
> http://www.onlinebusinessbureau.com/Companyrating.cfm?Site=1&Company_ID=1843497



I got a call from this company tonite. They asked for my wife, but I spoke with them for about twenty minutes. They said they wanted to use my "RCI bonus weeks" in Orlando for an upcoming flower and garden show, for which they said I would be paid around $1800 per week.

BUT the catch is that I had to pay $1300 to cover their administrative costs. I said I would not give them any money in advance, but they could take their fee from the proceeds of any rental in excess of their costs. What followed was a lot of mumbo jumbo and encouragement that I had to move quickly or the opportunity would pass. That's the red flag that made me hang up.

The link provided above indicates that this company is A+ rated, but I do not know who does the rating (is this the fox guarding the hen house?)  RPM sounds like it COULD POSSIBLY be a legitimate business, but asking for money up front is always an immediate turn off.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 27, 2015)

hrlecl said:


> I got a call from this company tonite. They asked for my wife, but I spoke with them for about twenty minutes. They said they wanted to use my "RCI bonus weeks" in Orlando for an upcoming flower and garden show, for which they said I would be paid around $1800 per week.
> 
> BUT the catch is that I had to pay $1300 to cover their administrative costs. I said I would not give them any money in advance, but they could take their fee from the proceeds of any rental in excess of their costs. What followed was a lot of mumbo jumbo and encouragement that I had to move quickly or the opportunity would pass. That's the red flag that made me hang up.
> 
> The link provided above indicates that this company is A+ rated, but I do not know who does the rating (is this the fox guarding the hen house?)  RPM sounds like it COULD POSSIBLY be a legitimate business, but asking for money up front is always an immediate turn off.



This is not a legit business. This is a common scam in which they want to rent non-existent bonus weeks from random people they cold call. If you followed through you may get a contract that shows you are paying for advertising your timeshare on their website.  You will never see any money from them. 

If they were legit they would take their fee from the rent collected and send you the excess. They won't do that because all they want is to steal your $1300.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Not to mention that RCI doesn't allow you to sell or rent RCI bonus weeks.  You can only rent what you own, not what you obtain through an exchange company.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Another thought..... If they REALLY wanted Orlando weeks why don't they just rent them from all the Orlando rentals on their website? 

This is what this company is all about, and what you will likely be signing up for your $1,300, according to their website's terms and conditions:

_"Resort property management provides a written contract for each client that *wishes to list a property *and requires it to be signed before advertising commences. The terms of each contract are specified therein"_

Here is another thread on the same company

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220381&highlight=bonus+weeks+scam

And here is just one of many threads found on TUG of a different "company" pulling the same scam.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219330&highlight=bonus+weeks+scam


----------



## hrlecl (Jan 28, 2015)

RX8 said:


> This is not a legit business. This is a common scam in which they want to rent non-existent bonus weeks from random people they cold call. If you followed through you may get a contract that shows you are paying for advertising your timeshare on their website.  You will never see any money from them... If they were legit they would take their fee from the rent collected and send you the excess. They won't do that because all they want is to steal your $1300.



Thanks for the replies. _Everything_ about this call just seemed wrong.

Plus - I had just rented a week at the same property for only $230 thru RCI.

Glad my spider sense saved me, and sent my straight to TUGBBS for info.


----------



## gigi1313 (Feb 26, 2015)

hrlecl said:


> I got a call from this company tonite. They asked for my wife, but I spoke with them for about twenty minutes. They said they wanted to use my "RCI bonus weeks" in Orlando for an upcoming flower and garden show, for which they said I would be paid around $1800 per week.
> 
> BUT the catch is that I had to pay $1300 to cover their administrative costs. I said I would not give them any money in advance, but they could take their fee from the proceeds of any rental in excess of their costs. What followed was a lot of mumbo jumbo and encouragement that I had to move quickly or the opportunity would pass. That's the red flag that made me hang up.
> 
> The link provided above indicates that this company is A+ rated, but I do not know who does the rating (is this the fox guarding the hen house?)  RPM sounds like it COULD POSSIBLY be a legitimate business, but asking for money up front is always an immediate turn off.



They called three times this week and spoke to my husband until tonight when he told them I would be home.  Their spiel was identical to the above except substituting II for RCI... promised I could turn my $1200 into $5100 in 90 days... I asked them why the whole world wasn't doing this, told them I had to discuss with my husband and do some research first, and he offered to get the paperwork started by taking my credit card number but of course, he would not charge anything until he had my okay... yeah, right!!!  Oh, and then the office was closing at 7pm and I needed to decide before they closed (it was 6:48pm)... as the sales pitch got stronger and more urgent, I got warier and more suspicious!!

A quick google led me back here, and at least I know I am not alone in being offered such a great deal!  HAHA!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 6, 2016)

still scamming people it seems!

http://www.wbaltv.com/money/bbb-warns-consumers-of-timeshare-advertisement-scam/41531118


----------

